# Packed Generic.200 Norton can't remove



## Briguy

I can't get rid of this virus. Norton keeps alerting me that it's infected. I've ran combofix,Malwarebytes,Superantispyware. Those got rid of a lot of stuff. They now read clean on a re scan. But Norton Still says it's infected. I cleared out the system restore and rebooted and cleared the Quarantine of Norton out and it still says it's infected. Is there a remover program for Packed Generic.200?


----------



## johnb35

What file is it attached to?


----------



## Briguy

johnb35 said:


> What file is it attached to?



global root\systemroot\system32\uacmjxbvppj.dll  and uachpymexmt.dll

I don't see them there. I've selected to not hide any of the files. I'm wondering if the Norton is flooking out.


----------



## Briguy

Here's the hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:54:34 PM, on 4/9/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.5.0.134\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.5.0.134\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.bbsihq.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:7171
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;<local>
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Comcast Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-93BE-BE2DF4D9AE29} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAS~2\COMCAS~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.5.0.134\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Comcast Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-93BE-BE2DF4D9AE29} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAS~2\COMCAS~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] "C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDMSSplash] "C:\Program Files\HP_SDMS\SDMSSplash\launcher.exe" "launchdir=C:\Program Files\HP_SDMS\SDMSSplash"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetRefresh] C:\Program Files\Compaq\SetRefresh\SetRefresh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.windowspdate.com
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - https://www.bbsihq.com/bbsi/citrix/icaweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1005.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1186077039437
O16 - DPF: {8A0019EB-51FA-4AE5-A40B-C0496BBFC739} (Verizon Wireless Media Upload) - http://picture.vzw.com/activex/VerizonWirelessUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D0C0F75C-683A-4390-A791-1ACFD5599AB8} (Oberon Flash Game Host) - http://chill.comcast.net/Gameshell/GameHost/1.0/OberonGameHost.cab
O16 - DPF: {EA6246B4-F380-443F-8727-9AEA3371146C} (CPlayFirstWeddingDashControl Object) - http://chill.comcast.net/AspNet2.0/...line/wedding_dash/en/WeddingDash.1.0.0.47.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.5.0.134\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PDF Document Manager (pdfcDispatcher) - PDF Complete Inc - C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6841 bytes


----------



## bomberboysk

Try running a panda online scan and see if it says you are still infected, norton could just be showing a false positive, or.... maybe its just being norton:

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/solutions/activescan/


----------



## johnb35

You are also running an old version of java.  Please uninstall all versions of java listed in add/remove programs and install the newest version here.  The old versions can be listed as Java or J2SE runtime, please uninstall both.


----------



## Briguy

I updated the java now. 

Just out of curiosity I went in to the other person's second user administrative account and ran a Malwarebytes. The scan found some objects but I don't know what they are yet as I had to leave work.

Interesting thing is I scanned with Malwarebytes in the first user account and on the second scan it was clean. So I was suspicious that Norton Antivirus might be seeing something on the other user account.  

So I will see what's up tomorrow. 

For the future is it best to scan both accounts of multiple user account computers?


----------



## johnb35

I always do anyway.  I work on computers part time and I had one about a month ago that there were 4 users and 2 users were infected, used malwarebytes on all 4 accounts, thats how I knew.


----------



## douche

Ouch. Your computer is compromised. My advice is try Malwarebytes Anti-Malware first. Let it reboot, if needed, to squash the spyware. If still infected, try Spyware Terminator w/Clam AV. Tell us the outcome.


----------



## guitrdude

hey i had the same virus and when i update java norton was able to find what type and how to delete it. im running xp if that helps.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Tuff do work around 4 users.

Maybe back up all the users data to a shared folder.
Then, from the main Admin account, copy the data 
to a location on the Admin account.

Delete the other profiles so there's only the Admin account.

Clean, sweep, flush, whatever you need to do.

Recreate the other user accounts.


----------



## dznutz

for best results always run scans in safe mode.


----------

